# Paint color under 70 rear window for Saddle Int?



## ToddG (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello, 
Can anyone tell me what color paint to use on the interior metal just below the rear window and on the corner moldings when the car has a saddle interior? It appears to be a darker slightly reddish brown. Thanks a lot for your help.


----------

